# Stevia at the grocery store? In the sweetener section?



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

I saw stevia advertised as a sweetener at Lowes Foods. Did some law change and I didn't know it? If so, woohoo! Wouldn't be much longer until stevia sweetened soda is available. I could drink soda!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Steaz makes a green tea soda that is sweetened with stevia. Unfortunately, I think it tastes like butt.


----------

